# cadillac



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

Whats up guys painting my 87 cadillac fleetwood and just wanted to share this with u guys. Thanks to this website i found the paint job i was actually looking for. Hok Candy Organic Green over an Orion silver. yes i will be posting pics of the progress as soon as i know how to do it. If u guys can tell me how to do it i would really appreciate this. thanks


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

hood been primed [/SIZE







]


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

here is another view of the hood


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

fender had to be primed due to couple







of dings it had and had to be fixed


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

this is the old fender had a huge dent so i had to buy another one that wasn't too bad


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

oh this side had very small dings







so my boy had to fixed theme


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

here is another view of the car bein







g worked on


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

this is the trunk it had couple of little rust spots on theme


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

here is a closer view


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

another pic


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

here is another pic of the car


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

this side had a dent with rust so it had to get taken care of


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

front of the car


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

here is my switchbox not fealing the 10 switches i'll be getting me a 4 switch plate because all i use is 4 switches


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

a side picture of the car


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

i got this monday got theme for $55 plus $20 of shipping thought they were fiberglass but there not i still thing it was a good deal on theme.


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

what do u think bout this? it's silver base over candy apple red i think. i know that it's candy apple red though just don't know whether is orion silver or silver.


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

oh yeah this truck is for sale i think my boy want 6 g's i think not so sure. he also has a cadillac deville it's real clean i'll take a pic tomorrow and post it up here in case someone near NC is interested.


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

what u think bout my E&G Grill


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

needs some polish but still looks good


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

got it from ebay for 150 plus shipping it was a great deal on this grill what do u think.


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

i cleared my corner lights just to ride different this summer.


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## BOXERLAC (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillaccadi_@Mar 13 2008, 03:09 PM~10160796
> *front of the car
> *


DO YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE CHROME TRUNK BELTS?


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

have u tried e&g classic.com i saw some on ebay too at a low reserved bout a week ago. it probably ended already i'll keep an eye out for u.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillaccadi_@Mar 13 2008, 03:31 PM~10160941
> *what do u think bout this? it's silver base over  candy apple red i think. i know that it's candy apple red though just don't know whether is orion silver or silver.
> 
> 
> ...


doesnt look like candy


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillaccadi_@Mar 13 2008, 03:54 PM~10161052
> *i cleared my corner lights just to ride different this summer.
> 
> 
> ...


 i been wondering how you do this.. i kinda have an idea how, but how did you do it?


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

buy some styrene from lowes hardware


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

it's a 1941 buick special and







runs real good


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## LC21 (Mar 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

after couple of days not going to the shop here is couple of pics of the progress


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

the caddi should be done by tuesday


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

on this pic it might look different but it's my camera got flash


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

Like what ima seeing so far...ill come back and check on finished product


:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

orion silver is being sprayed on the car


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

base is done next will be the kandy will post pic of the car being done tomorrow. it took a while it rained all week and weekend so there wasn't really much that could be done to the car.


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

will post pictures tomorrow of the car being done


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

lookin good man ... gonna be good to see the kandy going on


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

iLL BE ON TOMORROW NITE I GUESS... :biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

saw your car the other week on the hill from the road good progress thought rain would never end :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

GOOD SHIT MAN....LUV THA GREEN...A POST A PIC OF YA BOYZ DEVILLE...I WANNA C WUT IT'S LOOKIN LIKE


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

when i saw the car i said the vinyl top has to go don't know what color to go with if any of u guys have a pic of a green lac with a nice matching top post it up for me. anyways the car is not don







e at alllllll!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

the car is going to get repa







inted


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

the car is going to get sanded again the whole car and repainted. the guy told me that it had nubes (clouds) it's like dark spots in some areas it's his fault so nothing is coming outta my pocket yet.


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

do u guys think that a white vinyl top would look good? what about peanut butter. oh yeah in some spots of the car u could actually c the base coat.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NICE SHIT HOMIE, I SAY EITHER WHITE OR PEANUT BUTTER WOULD LOOK TIGHT


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

I cant tell the condition of your top from the pics but I think the black is alright. 

Some all black rims with chrome tips and a through wipe down on the vinyl with some Armor All should make it look koo IMO. Or it would look tight with a white top with white rocker panels! I dunno man its your car.

If you do get your top redone think about getting some cadillac lights to go on the sides

similar to this


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillaccadi_@Mar 13 2008, 04:54 PM~10161052
> *i cleared my corner lights just to ride different this summer.
> 
> 
> ...


how did u get the lens apart?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

go with a white top


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillaccadi_@Apr 9 2008, 07:38 AM~10371159
> *the car is going to get sanded again the whole car and repainted. the guy told me that it had nubes (clouds) it's like dark spots in some areas it's his fault so nothing is coming outta my pocket yet.
> 
> 
> ...



post pics of the car where it shows d "nubes"!!!


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

i'll post some pics as soon as i find my camera my girl babaysitted some kids and they ended up loosing it.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillaccadi_@Apr 9 2008, 09:38 AM~10371159
> *the car is going to get sanded again the whole car and repainted. the guy told me that it had nubes (clouds) it's like dark spots in some areas it's his fault so nothing is coming outta my pocket yet.
> 
> 
> ...



how does that happen?


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

found the camera. anyways fuck he nube looking shit check this out it's embarrasing


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

i think this dude is funny!lol


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

believe it or not this guy is good i've seen his work and his a great painter and i've also seen the kandy painted cars his painted that is one of the reasons i had him doing my car the thing is that he had too many cars behind me and he didn't take his time doing mine but, he will get it right.


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

u c that shit!


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

Luv da color.. go w/da white top or da peanut butta. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

nice choice of color.. :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

how the hell did u do the 90s headlights and keep the 80s bumper? and do the 80s bumper fillers work with those lenses?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillaccadi_@Apr 7 2008, 03:59 PM~10356222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he fucked up the paint because the plasctic wrapped around him and the rag tied around his face :uh: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 13 2008, 02:58 AM~10403125
> *Maybe he fucked up the paint because the plasctic wrapped around him and the rag tied around his face  :uh:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad: wtf :loco:


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

go with da peanut butta top homie it would look good


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 12 2008, 12:11 AM~10396779
> *how did u get the lens apart?
> *


take them apart with a small screwdriver its a rubbey seaaler between the lens and reflectop , the orange pops out after you get them apart....


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

TRUE TRUE


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL!!!! NAH THATS JUST HE'S TEMPORARY HELPER HE WAS JUST HELPING HIM HOLD THE AIR HOSE. GOOD CATCH WITH THE RAG AROUND HIS FACE DIDN'T C THAT NINJA WHEN I HAD WENT TO PICK THE CAR UP.LOL


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

something real fucken bad happened today. i was taking my car to the shop this morning and some assholed pulled in in front of me then i slamed the brakes on my car barely stoped then the bitch that pulled in in front of me stops his car and starts backing up so what do u think happend......................... the bitch hit my fucken car and fucked my damn drivers side corner light and my front bumper and the corner of my hood now that is some fucked up shit. the bad news is that my car was running without insurace why well because it's being worked on for the past 8 months and i was not going to pay $225 for a car that i wasn't going to be driving. i installed hydraulics wich took me a while, then swaped motors wich took a while and transmission and now is paint job. i'll post some pics later :angry:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

man I got some parts you can get I'm in siler city pm me


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

damn that sucks.....


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 12 2008, 11:58 PM~10403125
> *Maybe he fucked up the paint because the plasctic wrapped around him and the rag tied around his face  :uh:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: . I FREAKED THE FUCK OU TWHEN I SAW THAT PIC TOO.


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillaccadi_@Apr 14 2008, 02:31 PM~10412746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damnwish i had what you need bro... check your pm


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

should have beat the dudes ass


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

damn, u havin some shitty luck man..


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

Well i found a bumper today and it's a whole lot better than the one i had.


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

ok for those guys with experience on kandy paint i have a question. my car got reapainted same color got resanded and repainted now it was finish yesterday but there is a problem now. when the guy finished painting my car they went out to take a lunch break and when they came back some how the car had like dirt or some shit it was that shit that comes off the trees like green looking dust all over the car now he said that he was going to resand the car and just spray clear on it would the car still look the same? will the paint fade later as months go by? he told me that if it didn't look right then will it be allright if he sprays immitation kandy i'm guessing that it's green with flake right. anyways i don't like flake so i told him that i paid to get it kandy painted real kandy not no bullshit so he didn't say nothing. please guys let me know on this quetions?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

tan top would look good


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillaccadi_@May 3 2008, 05:11 AM~10565594
> *ok for those guys with experience on kandy paint i have a question. my car got reapainted same color got resanded and repainted now it was finish yesterday but there is a problem now. when the guy finished painting my car they went out to take a lunch break and when they came back some how the car had like dirt or some shit it was that shit that comes off the trees like green looking dust all over the car now he said that he was going to resand the car and just spray clear on it would the car still look the same? will the paint fade later as months go by? he told me that if it didn't look right then will it be allright if he sprays immitation kandy i'm guessing that it's green with flake right. anyways i don't like flake so i told him that i paid to get it kandy painted real kandy not no bullshit so he didn't say nothing. please guys let me know on this quetions?
> *



Depends, was the car cleared when the dirt fell on it? If the dirts in the clear then yeah he can just sand it down, like he said, & just reclear it. If the dirts in the candy then its fucced.........whole car will have to be reshot.

As far as the "imatation" candy, i belive hes talkin about candy concentrate (the stuff is used for small detail things i.e. door jambs & such) HOK does say you can use it for small color matching & if hes a good experianced enough painter he might be able to get away with it. Me personally i'd just have him redo it all, he fucced up takin it out the booth to early....so its his bad anyway. But thats just me.

As far as fading: ALL CANDY'S FADE PERIOD! Not right away, but with time it does thats no ones fault, its just the nature of the paint. The paint is transparent, its not made for daily/ leaving it outdoors use!

Oh, & go peanut butter guts/top


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

x2 on the peanut butter


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

got this spokes from scrapin 63 tha







nks bro!


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

Car back from the shop


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

here putting moldings back on the ca







r not done yet


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

hopefully i'll finish it tomorrow


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 13 2008, 01:58 AM~10403125
> *Maybe he fucked up the paint because the plasctic wrapped around him and the rag tied around his face  :uh:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

bro how much did he charge you for this paint job the guy is a hack.
not all the body work was finished, he painted candy over a car that was not straight. keep your eye on the rear passenger door where the body work was done he did not feather edge the worked area enough especially for candy and he did not seal it either, hopefully you dont have bullseyes after the candy starts to shrink as it dries. also you said it rained a lot so i take it it was very humid? and he wet the floors down floors should be clean NOT WET, that is more than likely where your bloom(NUBES) came from. also look at the jambs panel edges looks like he did not allow enough time inbetween coats and he got some extra build on the edges where the paint sags or runs the edge. notice it is darker. also he didnt remove the bumpers or emblems. you will have delamination issues around those areas.
love the color hope you didnt get got for too much feria.


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

nah bro it's the shades of the damn ramas that were hanging of the tree. isaw that too so i went outside to look at it real good and it's straight. there were couple of fuckups in the car like the inside.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks good without tint and those new wheels. Go with the peanut butter top or take off the vinyl top and get the roof patterned out uffin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

so the question is how much did you get raped for? i see dents and dings all over, not to mention the kandy is splochy....


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

shit yeah ther is one ding on the drivers side door that u can only see if u look at the car sideways and he actually tougth that i wasn't going to c it but man this mofucka painted my car 4times. 1st time it was fucked up 2nd had shit all over the clear 3rd dripped on the passengers front fender and 4th just looked right but the idiot dind't pulled that ding out. yeah he overcharged my ass more than 3 g's after me paying for the paint wich ran bout 6 hundred and some change. about the splochy shit idk i don't c the shit and the car has nooo dents.one ding my brotha


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

yo whats up with your old wheels, you got the spokes from scrapin63 about 2 days before I could, pm me bro


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Hey do these look familiar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
before......










during.......











after no clear........


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

this are couple of updates to my car after a long year


----------

